# What does my 21 progesterone results mean?



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can any one please explain.

I had my bloods done on Monday at my GP surgery for progesterone. I called today and asked for the results and the receptionist said that they were fine so the doctor didn't need to talk to me or see me.

I explained that I am currently going through fertility treatment so wanted an idea of whether it was a strong result etc and she said she couldn't tell me. She said the only things she understand is a number 85 n/mol.

Is anyone able to say whether this is ok/good/bad. I'm taking it I did ovulate if the GP didn't want to discuss the result.


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

When I had mine done a few months ago my GP let me take a screen shot of my results, mine was 35.9 nmol/L which I was advised was in normal range for indicating ovulation and the range he had for normal during luteal phase is 3.8 - 50.6 nmol/L.  I think they say it should be over 30 nmol for implantation so yours seems well above the normal range and I would take that as a very good result!


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

85 is a really good number for progesterone and means you ovulated, when doing my fertility treatment my clinic wanted it to be over 30 as that is the minimum for sustaining pregnancy


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you ladies! Well it was a BFN as AF has arrived with avengence day. Hopefully next cycle we'll have a bit more luck x


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes good luck for your next cycle, but hopefully that reassures you that your are ovulating and your progesterone is high enough for implantation.  

Out of interest your signature says you're on a course of Clomid, was that because you weren't ovulating before that, are you being monitored via scans whilst on Clomid to confirm ovulation? x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! No it really does.

I have PCOS so I'm anovulatory. I am usually monitored by my consultant but last month he was annual leave so I had a choice of doing the cycle unmonitored, which I did. But I asked GP to the the test just to see if the Clomid was doing its job properly. I'm back to a monitored cycle this month and it's CD2 so will start Clomid again today. 

Are you using it now or have done in the past?


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

I've only just had my first appointment at fertility clinic and although I think I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating I'm wondering whether it might be an option for me when my results come back to help regulate my cycles as they have been erratic in length (17-37 days). I've always wondered whether I might have PCOS even though I have regular periods as I have the physical symptoms (hirsuteness, acne and weight) but my bloods at GP came back in normal range.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well at least you are now on the right track to finding out why pregnancy isn't occurring and hopefully you will be offered treatment that makes it possible.

I don't understand PCOS to be honest it's a very weird thing that I've contended with!


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Infertility is so random. I have high prolactin levels so in theory I should not ovulate yet my progesterone readings were always in the 80's!! 

Sometimes there are no logical explanations. You should still be offered treatment regardless, good luck


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It definitely is random! Thank you and best of luck to you too! x


----------

